# Bass Pro shops aquarium fish weights?



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I took my girlfriend to BSP last night (because I'm such a huge romantic) and we we're checking out the aquarium and what not. We'll she got to asking what type of fish is that and how much does it weight. We'll I had no clue how much some of those fish weighed, but they appear to be massive. expecially those hybrids striped bass.

Take your best shot, how much do you think those fish weight in the aquarium.

1. Bluegill
2. Largemouth
3. Smallmouth
4. Hybrid striped bass
5. Channel cat
6. Saugeye
7. Walleye

They have a musky in their now, but he isn't "huge." They also have a paddle fish that was rescuded from the DNR out of the Ohio river. I wonder what they are feeding him?


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I think a few of the LM bass are FL strain.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I think the hybrid stripers are from the OH river.


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

Edith, the big Florida Largemouth, is said to weigh 13 lbs. Some of the hybrid stripers are quite a bit bigger than her. I'd hazard to guess that a couple of those hybrids might go 16lbs, which would be an Ohio State record. The musky has been in there ever since I remember and I imagine that it weighs around 12 lbs. I've also wondered what they are feeding the paddlefish since they are filter feeders. Maybe they put a few pounds of Sea Monkeys in there for him. The biggest black crappie might go 1.75 lbs and the biggest gill might be around 1.25 lbs. There's some quality fish in there.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

This was at feeding time, they were tossing shad & goldfish in the water.


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

I asked one of the guys who takes care of the fish last time I was there. He told me the big Largemouth was 13# and when they first put her in there they couldn't stop her from swallowing 12 inch bluegills whole.


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey Fishman,

Aren't there some carp and buffalo in there too. How come they didn't make the list?


----------

